# DIY Dent removal?



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Managed to elbow my bonnet after slipping on some ice so now I have a small dent about 25mm diameter that needs removing, any ideas for a DIY solution like a suction cup or do I need to get a pointless dent removal guy out? I'll add a photo later on.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You could try this bit of kit to ease it back out https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Dent-Rep ... SwVvlahGdp


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The dent removel guys aren't usually that expensive


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks, I'll give it a go then.


----------



## Bob R (Feb 23, 2018)

Ive had quotes of between £40 and £70 for a small dent. Some of them just ask for a couple of pics to be sent to them and they will quote you.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> You could try this bit of kit to ease it back out https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Dent-Rep ... SwVvlahGdp


Item descriptions says not suitable for aluminium. Mk 2 bonnet is aluminium.
I've had excellent results (on steel bodies) from Dent Devils. They say they can do aluminium.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Graham'sTT said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > You could try this bit of kit to ease it back out https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Dent-Rep ... SwVvlahGdp
> ...


Well spotted!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Forgot that the bonnets are not steel


----------

